# Clen for my girlfriend?



## 3lions (Jul 31, 2008)

My girlfriend has asked me to buy her some supplements or tablets to help her lose a bit of weight. She's asked me to get it for her as she knows I'm into bodybuilding, and know a little bit about supplements etc.

I was thinking about getting her some clenabuterol, but I'm just unsure as she's not into bodybuilding or anything like that. She plays a lot of basketball and does a bit of jogging every now and then, and her diet is okay..

I just basically wanted to know if clen could be dangerous for her (other than the obvious raised BP etc). I know there are many adverse affects for women using AAS, but as (I think I'm right in saying) clen isn't a AAS I take it it should be OK?

Any advice on clen or any other supplement would be helpfull :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Help her to sort her diet out before she considers using supplements. There is no magic pill as Im sure you are aware


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldnt go for clen if she plays a lot of sports.

Get on a serious diet with some weight training and plenty of cardio which she is already getting.

If after several months she plateaus and you really think she needs it then some thing like 50mcg of t3 would give a helping hand.

My gf went from 220lb to 145lb in a year and then her body just wouldnt lose any more the only way to actually make her lose more was to go on a hcg diet (125iu of hcg every day for 21 days and all she ate was two cans tuna two servings of crackers two servings celery) and with this she managed to get to 135lb.

This was however after close to a year of a sub 1000cal on the majority of days....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Babyyoyo on here came on with a similar question and was put right by PScarb who I believe gave her a diet and exercise plan.

You may find the thread or maybe drop her a PM for the advice given.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

clens a bit hardcore for someone starting out, and T3 I wouldnt advise without AAS as its very catabolic (and i wouldnt use on its own without T4 either but thans another subject).

There are plenty of over the counter supps which work - try an ephedra based one as they are effective - grenades, T5 etc etc...

or, if you want a stimulant free one, I use Gaspari Thermogenic Thyrotabs. Make you hot obviously but the bonus for me is stimulant free so hands dont shake for work. They do convert to T3 and T4 at the right ration in the body, but are milder than taking the pharma products and less dangerous as regards possible thyroid damage.

All this assuming of course you have diet and training nailed! :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tell her to get these two things right first

DIET AND CARDIO


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Tell her to get these two things right first
> 
> DIET AND CARDIO


BUMP!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: without these to things any pill is bloody useless and a waste of time anyway...NO WONDER PILL!!

If I can achieve this <<<<<<<<<< just by training my ass off and dieting right then she can xxxxx


----------



## 3lions (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, I've been doing a bit more research myself which along with the replies suggests that clen is probably not the best option for her.

As for her cardio & diet.. she does do a fair bit of cardio and although her diet isn't spot on, its pretty good apart from the odd chocolate binge every now and then! I've tried getting her to use some weights in the gym,and despite telling her about the benefits of muscle tone etc, she just isn't interested.

I might have a butchers at the Gaspari thermogenic thyrotabs zara leoni mentioned. I have explained the whole 'no such thing as a wonder pill' to her, but, she insists she wants to try something... and for the sake of an easy life... well, I'm better off meeting her half way!

Thanks again for the replies/advice


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

As above pills on their own wont work. I have dieted and used clean, eph etc and had good results but I have also used clen & eph without a decent diet and there is absolutely no point.

DIET is the most important thing, you don't NEED cardio, if shes doing some already i'd say thats enough, just get the diet right.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Not trying to be harsh or critical as I have been through this myself with the magic pills etc.
> 
> ...


I dissagree there. Just one meal on that day. Not a whole day of bad meals


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I used Reg X diet that Chef X (who used to post here) marketed and it was very good (like the zone diet) and I used to eat clean for 6 days then PIG OUT on my off day and the weight flew off. He recomended not going ott but i did a few times and still lost wieght. While i would not recomend going SILLY, i would say if you are strict and are working out you can have a whole day cheating. if your wating small meals through the week you end up not being able to eat much in one go on your day off any way


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

hi

i had a problem where i was finding it difficult to lose that extra bit of (what i like to call puppy fat) weight from around belly etc. Basically I just added some Udos oil into my diet as recommended by someone on here (thanks!) and the weight has come off really quickly (felt a differance after jsut a couple of days!). He explained it is something to do with womens hormones and insulin, not sure exactly how it works but it worked for me!!!


----------

